# Rapier hand planes??



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I've had this No,400 for 40 years...it was gan'paws. Coragated sole smooth plane. Can't find out nuthin' 'bout it!!!

It's English I know that but....


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't know anything about them. I'm not a hand tool kinda guy.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Dog you gotta post pics of this kinda stuff. Your makin me sound like a broken record (I am actually broken in many ways, and from the vinyl generation :blink: ).


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry. My crummer has the camera and he's on tour in Germany.

I did find out that they were made in Scotland in the '50's/'60's.
They're kinda cheap but I just wanted to find out about it.

Thanx though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

crummer?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Doh!!! Drummer.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Drummers have been called a lot of names, but never a crummer! That doesn't sound like a compliment. Don't let the other band members get a hold of that one! (I'm a side drummer with a pipe band). I had a good laugh on that typo.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

What's the difference between a drummer and a large pizza?


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Ummm, the large pizza is on time?

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

HAHA 
A large pizza can feed a family of 4.
I've been in lots of bands and only 1 had a responsible drummer. What's with that?


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Corndog
That same plane your asking about is selling on e-Bay right now. No bids yet. It looks just about the same plane as a Stanley #4 smoother plane. Nothing special there but might be special to you because it was gran pa's. Sharpen it up and hang onto it. Corrugated soles aren't the best though on a hand plane. Supposed to lessen friction when using but so then does a little wax on the sole. I have a whole cupboard of handplanes but most are Stanley or Veritas planes. Surprised ,you being a guitar maker, that you don't have any of them small instruement planes. You must use a file or rasp a lot? Good Luck
Mitch


----------

